# Suicide Trunk ?



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone has one of these, i would like to see pictures if possible.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...item=7966092151&category=6763&sspagename=WDVW

Thanks.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Its considered a "flip flop trunk"

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=57556&highlight=flip+flop+trunk
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=7990&highlight=flip+flop+trunk


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i was at a car show and a guy had did that with door hinges, but i don't remmeber how he did it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> i was at a car show and a guy had did that with door hinges, but i don't remmeber how he did it.


first link above you has a write up posted.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

It never works out. It will never sit right, it will leak, and rattle. Tust me, it isnt worth it. To many people have tried and failed. Inluding me.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i never liked the look. always looked a little ricy and frankly stupid. take a lot of the usefullness out of the trunk as well. i mean, how are you gonna fit grocerys in there?!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you can set it to open the trunk normally. And it isn't usefull except at shows for show points.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> It never works out. It will never sit right, it will leak, and rattle. Tust me, it isnt worth it. To many people have tried and failed. Inluding me.


It works outfor me..  .. not problems at all....no leak and no noise .and it took me only 10 min to do it.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> you can set it to open the trunk normally. And it isn't usefull except at shows for show points.


and I agree....is just for show points


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> Its considered a "flip flop trunk"


yea...unless you're riding in it I guess


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

godspeed said:


> Anyone has one of these, i would like to see pictures if possible.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...item=7966092151&category=6763&sspagename=WDVW
> 
> Thanks.


If you want to do it simply reasrch the info, don't pay some low life on ebay money for instructions..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> If you want to do it simply reasrch the info, don't pay some low life on ebay money for instructions..


as I said, there is a write up in one of the links posted.

The parts will cost you less then 10 bucks.


----------

